# 5th Annual Best of Tallahassee BBQ Cook-off!



## fsu bbq cookoff (Jan 17, 2013)

*5[sup]th[/sup] Annual Best of Tallahassee BBQ Cook-off!*

Florida State Athletics is looking for the best pulled pork, brisket and the best ribs (beef or pork) at the Football Spring Game Saturday, April 13, 2013!

FSU will publicize this event in all media leading up to the 13th
Opportunity to display banner of advertisement on site
Judging will be done by a panel of judges starting at 12:00pm on site
Entry fee of $250
The winner will receive:

-Cash Prize

-Trophy

-2013 Florida State Football Game Program Full Page Advertisement

- 2 (two) 2013 Football Season Tickets

If you think you have what it takes to compete in the 2013 cook-off, contact Nicole Haves at (850) 644-8623 or by email at [email protected]. Don’t miss out on the opportunity of a lifetime to cook in front of thousands of fans and your chance to walk away with a trophy, cash prize and the title of Tallahassee’s Best BBQ!


----------

